# Bay Flats Lodge - "Coastal Changes"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
September 4, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The hot weather conditions symbolic of our Texas summers often make things extremely difficult for coastal anglers, and at times can be downright dangerous if not properly respected. Constant hydration is required throughout the day, and exceptional precautions are necessary to fend-off fatigue from the extraordinary heat. Many summertime anglers often break their daily fishing activities into two separate sessions - a morning session, and then another in the evening. At times, some are even forced into limiting themselves to fishing for only a half-day instead of the entire day. Well, this is all about to change this month. As Septemberâ€™s mercury levels start dropping, anglers will once again be able to take advantage of an entire day out on the water. Comfortable conditions will mean more time spent on the water, which will equate to more fishing opportunity. This, in turn, means that coastal anglers will have many more chances at catching some of what the September fishing period has to offer.

In addition to its cooler climate, this month marks another transition period worth noting, and that is we should soon start seeing a gradual rise in the daily tide as we get closer to October. Trout action atop the numerous shell pads of San Antonio Bay will only continue to increase as the heat spell wears off this month and next, with the really exceptional shell performances coming into play during early-to-mid November. It is for this reason that area anglers should spend some time searching for September trout in any of the back lakes situated out on Matagorda Island, as higher tides become more of the norm, and not the exception.

Start your early morning wade sessions with a presentation of one of the smaller-sized top water baits like a bone/chrome Super Spook Jr., or a pink/silver Skitter Walk Jr., as history indicates anglers should be provided the fortune of catching September trout on top waters all day long as the month progresses. Start out in the shallows early each morning throwing top waters, and then move to deeper water as the bite on top subsides. When moving out to the depths, chunk your favorite plastic tail rigged on either 1/8 or 1/16-ounce jig head, primarily relying on colors like red-shad/chartreuse, purple/chartreuse, morning glory, chicken-on-a-chain, or even the ever-popular strawberry/white for trout.

Redfish encounters have increased for anglers these past couple weeks, and shall only become more heated as the month progresses. Anglers have been successful in locating the red bite over soft sand and mild mud, with an occasional mixture of shell provided as structure. Pods of Reds have recently been observed roaming grassy shorelines up tight to the bank on days when tide levels have been a bit higher. These Reds are feeding on small baitfish and crustaceans that have been pushed into the marsh grass as a result of a little bit higher water. Anglers in the right place at the right time have had an opportunity at some truly fantastic top water action for these fish, and will probably only continue to do so throughout this month and next.

September tends to be one of the more welcomed months of the year for a variety of other reasons, as well. The September Teal Season runs this year from the 10th thru the 25th, and the South Zone Dove Season begins on September 23rd, and will be at its finest during September. One of the clear advantages of living where we do is that you donâ€™t have to make a choice between hunting and fishing on any one particular September day because Texas has so much to choose from during this month. We will be spending just as much September time out in the field as we spend out on the water, as the Bay Flats team intends to spend most of the days this month doing both.

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Friday is for fishingâ€¦I have always thought that. It was Friday, so we went Fishing. Friday is also for Fish Fry. See how this works? So, if you are in the mood for some fried fish, go fishing on Friday. This past Friday, my 3 guests were interested in getting some fish for the table (you guessed it, to fry)! But, they loved, too, just being out on the saltwater, far away from the foam ceilings of the corporate offices they have lived in for some time. Yep, Friday was about FISHING and not catching, wait, maybeâ€¦yes catching was good too, and thatâ€™s what we did. Early on we had our stringer for the weigh-in and we said hey, we got this, lets go in, but then, NO, maybe we can upgrade the box! Eight trout and 6 redfish later we called it. Great team, super fun anglers, and a good showing for the mini-tournament before calling it a day around noon. We enjoyed the rest of our Fridayâ€¦NEWS FLASH: FRIED TROUT FOR DINNER!!! Happy Labor Day friends! Drive safe, donâ€™t rush, be friendly, and I promise we AND the fish will be here waiting for you.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 60 % Precip. / 0.7 in *
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms during the morning. High 88F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible early. Some clouds. Low near 80F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then mainly cloudy late. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear to partly cloudy. Low around 80F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Tuesday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Clear skies early. Scattered thunderstorms developing later at night. Low around 80F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak southeast flow today will increase to weak to moderate levels tonight. An upper level disturbance over the coastal waters will provide isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms today and tonight before the disturbance dissipates. An upper level ridge to the north will shift to the west during the day on Monday resulting in drier air moving into the area and limiting rain chances by late Monday afternoon. Light to moderate onshore flow will continue with only isolated showers and thunderstorms through the rest of the week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos*

Sept. 4, 2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

09-04-2016


----------

